# JBoss Error



## bronks (30. Dez 2005)

Hi!

JBoss meint folgendes:



			
				JBoss4.0.3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 07:13:37,328 ERROR [UDP] exception=java.net.SocketException: Interrupted function call: Datagram send failed, msg=[dst: 228.1.2.3:43333, src: ws1:3135 (2 headers), size = 0 bytes], mcast_addr=228.1.2.3:43333


Ich habe keine Ahnung was das ist. Auf jeden Fall es wird von der Firewall geblockt.

Kann mir bitte jemand von euch sagen was das ist und wozu das gut sein soll?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Jan 2006)

der Server will was an 228.1.2.3 senden und es geht nicht -> der ERROR ist dazu da dich darüber zu informieren

was machst du genau?


----------



## bronks (2. Jan 2006)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der Server will was an 228.1.2.3 senden und es geht nicht -> der ERROR ist dazu da dich darüber zu informieren
> 
> was machst du genau?


Daß mich JBoss informieren möchte habe ich schon fast vermutet.  :lol: 

Was ich mache. Ganz detailliert: Ich starte einen frisch installierten JBoss4.0.3SP1


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Jan 2006)

hmm: welche Konfiguration, default oder all?

wenn sonst nichts ist, ists vielleicht die automatische Erkennung eines Clusters (UDP multicast würde dafür sprechen), oder die Suche nach einer Datenbank oder sowas

-> startet der JBOSS denn gar nicht??


----------



## bronks (3. Jan 2006)

Doch, doch! JBoss startet und funktioniert. Er läuft auf Default.

Da Mulitcast sowieso nicht geroutet wird habe ich es in der PF freigegeben, weil ich sonst im Log nicht mehr das finde was mich betrifft. Trotzdem würde mich interessieren was und wozu das sein soll, denn der JBoss3.2.6 hat das nicht gemacht und der 4.0.1er auch nicht.

Wenn sich der JBoss nach dem Start kurz mal umschaut, dann OK. Aber alle 2 Sekunden?


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Jan 2006)

auf jeden Fall komisch, aber harmlos

musst du mal nachschauen ob 

1. meine Vermutung mit dem Cluster stimmt (doku? jboss.org? conf-files? startup.log??)

2. seit neuestem die Cluster-Fähigkeit auch im "default" (und nicht in "all" so wie früher) aktiviert werden


----------

